# AOKP vs CM9 batery drain?



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey!

Just changed to AOKP M4 from CM9 A2, and I am experiencing MUCH worse battery drain!

From like 12pm to 8am (aprox. 8 hours) with AOKP took me from 94% to 75%!!
With CM9 and WebOS it barely drains 5% as far as I recall!

Is anybody else experiencing this? And what is the most stable CM9 nightly as of now with good battery?


----------



## psp888 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have battery drain on CM9, overnight with wifi off and sync off I get about 10% in 8hrs or so. With my Galaxy S2 I get 3% over the same period. 
Why is CM9 using so much power when it's not doing anything. Its not even got a phone in it.

Any suggestions on how to keep the idle power drain down?


----------



## Davenrothz (Feb 3, 2012)

I can only speak from having a CM9 build on my TP. Both my 16GB & 32GB are pretty bad. Comparatively, I have a Kindle Fire which I bought for my mother, with WiFi on & unused for over 1 week, but has gone down maybe 10%. After 2 days, my TP went from 100% to 20%, with the screen shut off & WiFi on as well.

I've been religous about keeping them charged, but it can be difficult. Perhaps there might be some development into this in the near future. Maybe the WiFi will get fixed too


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

ALWAYS turn off wifi when you're not using it. Always.

As the team doesn't have a proper wifi driver yet, the existing one has issues with batt drain, connecting to certain configs, etc. I turned my wifi off last night, and was @ 80% batt. Turned it on this morning, and it's at 77%. Not bad.


----------



## Davenrothz (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been pretty good about turning off the WiFi, but I simply forgot that once. I'm definitely waiting for the WiFi fix which should hopefully fix the connectivity issues &/or the battery drain with WiFi during screen off.

However, there is significant battery drain while using the unit. While doing nothing more than studying powerpoints or web browsing, I have burned through over 50% in just a couple of hours of use or less with 1188MHz clock speed. Using WebOS, the battery drain even while OC'd to 1700 would've knocked half the percentage points or less.

The portability & inexpensiveness of the unit has more than proved it's worth to me (w/Cyanogen) with respect to using it as a tool for school. I also give to my kids to play educational games & occasionally do a children audiobook. The battery drain overall fix (not just while sleeping) would be pleasant if fixed.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Alpha2 (from which I came) had outstanding battery life though!


----------



## zoloft (Dec 31, 2011)

I had the same battery drain, but started using JuiceDefender and it seems to be working. It turns my WIFI off when I am not using the touchpad.
On day 2 with a charge and that is playing games and using the web.


----------



## Davenrothz (Feb 3, 2012)

zoloft said:


> I had the same battery drain, but started using JuiceDefender and it seems to be working. It turns my WIFI off when I am not using the touchpad.
> On day 2 with a charge and that is playing games and using the web.


I wasn't aware of this until a few minutes ago, but ICS has a default setting for this. If you goto into "Advanced" in WiFi settings, there is an option for "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep". I choose "Only when plugged in". I'm hoping that will completely resolve any battery drain issues related to WiFi.

This will help when my kids or guests use the tablet & don't turn it off, or when I forget to. I'll see if this feature works in conjunction with SetCPU. I noticed that I can't change clock speed in 'Performance' settings, so using this app with profiles.


----------

